# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Mafia II (2K Games) [Rus] Full collection edition

## SpamGun

*Информация релиза* 
Год выпуска: 2010 
Дата выхода Релиза: 27 августа 2010 
Жанр: Action / 3D / 3rd Person / Stealth 
Разработчик: 2K Czech 
Издатель: 2K Games 
Тип издания: Полная Steam Лицензия 
Язык интерфейса: Русский 
Язык озвучки: Русский 
Версия игры: 1.00 
Таблэтка: Вшита*Системные требования:* 
√ Операционная система: Windows XP / Vista / Seven 
√ Процессор: Intel Pentium D 3 ГГц / AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (Dual core) 
√ Оперативная память: 1.5 Гб оперативной памяти 
√ Видеокарта: nVidia GeForce 8600 / ATI HD2600 Pro 
√ Звуковая карта: Звуковое устройство, совместимое с DirectX® 9.0с 
√ Свободное место на жестком диске: 6 Гб *Описание игры* 

Мафия» бессмертна: долгожданное продолжение знаменитой гангстерской саги от создателей оригинальной игры — новое погружение в беспощадный и интригующий мир, сулящий множество острых ощущений. 
 
Mafia II создается на специально разработанном графическом движке, что позволит авторам проекта воплотить все самые смелые замыслы и сказать новое слово в жанре, каноны которого определила первая «Мафия». Классические элементы — перестрелки, драки, перемещение по городу на различных видах транспорта — приобретут небывалый размах, а игровой мир станет поистине безграничным. 

Главный герой новой истории — Вито, сын итальянского иммигранта, выросший в нищете и бесправии. С детских лет он усвоил, что мафия — единственный путь к богатству и уважению для человека его положения, и, не желая влачить жалкое, полное лишений, как у отца, существование, решил стать гангстером. 

Преступная карьера Вито и его закадычного друга Джо начинается с мелких краж и угона автомобилей, однако же довольно быстро они поднимутся на более высокие ступени криминальной лестницы. Тут-то и окажется, что реальная жизнь «крутых парней» не столь безоблачна, какой она представлялась в мальчишеских мечтах. *Особенности игры:* 
• Быть гангстером. Яркие достоверные образы, сильный сюжет и его великолепная подача — все это позволит почувствовать драматизм и непредсказуемость отношений между мафиозными кланами и теми, кто в них состоит. 
• Забыть покой. Захватывающие автомобильные погони, жестокие драки и отчаянные перестрелки — комбинация этих элементов обеспечивает насыщенный и разнообразный геймплей. 
• Жить в мегаполисе. Благодаря новейшему графическому движку Illusion Engine™ игроки смогут исследовать огромный мир, не тратя время на ожидание очередной загрузки: прогуляться по живописным улицам города Empire Bay, площадь которого составит более 25 квадратных километров, или же зайти внутрь зданий и полюбоваться детально проработанными интерьерами. 
• Узнать Америку. Автомобили, реклама, одежда — все приметы американского быта 1940-50-х годов, воссозданные с максимальной точностью, со временем меняются в игре в соответствии с историческими реалиями. 
• Слушать классику. Подборка лучших музыкальных композиций середины XX века поможет полностью погрузиться в атмосферу американского золотого века.. *Особенности издания:* 
Полная лицензионная Steam версия.Не требует установки.Совместим со Steam.Возможно активировать игру лицензионным ключем.Включает все последние DLC:Made Man Pack;Greaser Pack;Renegade Pack;Vegas Pack;War Hero Pack;Mafia II - Digital Deluxe Artbook;Mafia II - Empire Bay Map
*Описание установленных DLC* 
--Made Man-- 
* два люкс-автомобиля того периода два новых костюма, включая старинный смокинг. 

--Greaser Pack-- 
* два спортивных автомобиля в стиле хот-род, кожаный гоночный костюм, кожаная куртка и высокие ботинки. 

--Renegade Pack-- 
* два новых автомобиля - спортивное купе и хот-род в стиле 50-х годов и две куртки, включая кожаную для Вито. 

--War Hero Pack-- 
* два милитаризованных автомобиля и два новых костюма - военная униформа и рабочая одежда. 

--Vegas Pack-- 
* два дополнительных автомобиля и костюма для Вито. *Установка:* 
*Вариант 1 (без Steam) 
*
1. Монтируем в Daemon Tools 
2. Играем. 

*Вариант 2 (со Steam)* 
1. Монтируем в Daemoon Tools 
2. Копируем содержимое в папку Steam (Папка Steamsteamappscommonmafia ii) 
3. Запускаем Steam и создаем в Играх ярлык к Mafia 2.exe 
4. Играем. 

* Рекомендуется установить последние драйвера из папки 3rd 

* Для активации игры лицензионным ключем, удалите файл steam_appid.txt *Download [Mafia II Full Collection Edition.iso, 5.83 GB]* *http://turbo.to/ltsp02n60uzk.html*

----------

